# Heat Wave Coming. What do you do?



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

OK I'll give my situation at the moment but I'd like to hear what others do as well. Do I take any countermeasures? Do extra watering in advance? Let the grass grow a little? Etc?

My grass tttf needs to be cut. We are going to experience a heat wave today and the next 4 days. I've been cutting every 5 days lately. I can't decide if I want to cut or wait out the heat wave and cut at the end of it. Is having the extra length on the grass beneficial enough that taking more than a 1/3rd off 5 days from now doesn't matter? Or is it better to cut it and not have to cut more than a 1/3rd off 5 days from now?

For the scenario I have 10k sf and no irrigation.. I'll drag hoses though.

Very hot and humid. Highs nearing 100 and lows at 80 are forecast. With a flash flood warning. Lol

Maybe cut and apply extra water? 
Don't cut and apply extra water? 
Don't cut and let it ride? 
Don't water and don't cut till it's over? 
Add in some extra fungicide?

Obviously there's options and don't be limited by what I posted. Just throw it out there. What would you do? What do you do for a heat wave?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> What do you do for a heat wave?


Yeah... same here... same questions...

I've decided to maintain regular maintenance except for sensible modifications like not watering or mowing in a thunderstorm.

Weather is always going to happen. So will grass.

B


----------



## Doug E Dee (Oct 19, 2017)

I was just considering the same question!

I'm going to stay off the lawn, let it stress just a little, then water if we don't get the t-storms.

If we are positively getting a good shower, and I have time after work before it starts to rain, I'll mow.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

As long as it doesn't go into drought stress it will be fine. Not sure what your current HOC is but raising it a little might help. We've been in the 90's for nearly 2 weeks now and my TTTF looks pretty good considering. Keep an eye out for fungus as that combined with heat/drought is a killer. Otherwise just let it ride. If you go for a long period with heat and no rain water at the first signs of drought stress. The grass will begin to take on a blue/gray color.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> If you go for a long period with heat and no rain, water at the first signs of drought stress. The grass will begin to take on a blue/gray color.


This ^^ I paid the price for thinking it was fungus when it was actually heat stress. I was giving it an inch of water every three days and it still ended up getting severely stressed with all of the heat, sun, and humidity. It's just now starting to come back a little bit.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm about to go out of town for 3 days during these high 90s days. Barry gave us our first precipitation in 2-3 weeks. I plan to water again tomorrow morning really well and &#129310;&#127996;.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I use cultivars that I believe have good heat & drought tolerance for my area. Since I don't irrigate, I let the grass naturally go dormant then green back up with rain. When the grass thins out I over seed in the fall and sometimes the following year early spring.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I cut at 3.5

I think I'd rather break the 1/3rd rule and hold off on the cut until after the heat wave. If we get significant rain I'll cut tomorrow evening.

The best laid plans..... Lol


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't have irrigation so I'll be doing nothing. Watching it turn brown I suppose although it's already brown from the various fungi.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> I cut at 3.5
> 
> I think I'd rather break the 1/3rd rule and hold off on the cut until after the heat wave. If we get significant rain I'll cut tomorrow evening.
> 
> The best laid plans..... Lol


If you watch some of Pete's (GCI Turf) videos prior to his irrigation install, he talked about NOT mowing his TTTF for 5 weeks during heat and drought stress periods (he's located in NC). His rationale being he'd rather have a green straggly lawn than a burnt crispy yard with a tighter cut. I agree with Pete. Periods like this I keep the mower off it until we get a good soaking. The 1/3 rule is good practice but does not need to be followed religiously during heat and drought stress.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Created a Poll for you. 

I'm in the "Don't cut and apply extra water?" camp but we might get decent enough water to cut on Friday. I did let my front go about 14 days before cutting last week. I had applied PGR and it barely grew any so I just let her ride.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

critterdude311 said:


> If you watch some of Pete's (GCI Turf) videos prior to his irrigation install, he talked about NOT mowing his TTTF for 5 weeks during heat and drought stress periods (he's located in NC). His rationale being he'd rather have a green straggly lawn than a burnt crispy yard with a tighter cut. I agree with Pete. Periods like this I keep the mower off it until we get a good soaking. The 1/3 rule is good practice but does not need to be followed religiously during heat and drought stress.


I'm in NC and there has been several times I didn't mow for 4+ weeks. Once we get into a situation of no rain the mowing stops until we get a significant rain (1" or more). Last year I went 6 weeks without mowing. Grass made it to a little over 7" in some spots but I also have the option of cutting at 5.5" so it's not an issue. I also have no irrigation and really can't afford to water 1/2 acre anyway. Cheaper to repair drought damage with a fall overseed.

One thing I have learned, if the grass is stressed due to fungus going into a drought you are going to have casualties-no if's and's or but's! Been there too many times. If you even suspect fungus (brown patch is my problem) you better get a fungicide program started weeks before drought conditions hit. Otherwise you are going to have a bunch of dead grass on your hands when it's all over.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I posted this a few days ago on the soil fertility forum but no response. Anyone have any experience with seaweed extract for heat stress? The heat and humidity also brings on fungus and I don't think the SWE addresses that at all but if you have adequate irrigation and a strong fungicide you still need to deal with the heat stress

_Here's one I thought very interesting and applicable on the benefits of seaweed (SWE) extract. The article is a little technical but if I read correctly the point is 1) cytokinin levels are important to root health and slowing chlorophyll degradation. 2) Heat stress alone triggers reduced cytokinin levels in the plant. 3)The foliar SWE increases leaf tissue cytokinin levels.

This information is timely in that I finally settled on a great fungicide rotation and don't have any trouble with irrigation. What I do have trouble with is heat stress on my TF and KBG so I'm going to give this a try.

The author talks about different ways of processing SWE and says his research uses alkaline extracts. Does anyone know where to find an alkaline extract, is that what n ext is? Going to start looking now so I can put down with my next fungicide app in 3 weeks.

https://www.golfdom.com/cytokinins-and- ... en-health/_


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can place fans to the lawn.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Heat wave coming?
It's been 90°+ the last 3 weeks where I am & we are guaranteed 100° this weekend in Central VA.

That said, i am fortunate to have gotten a good thunderstorm each week so far to supplement my irrigation & haven't had to increase irrigation any.

Have done 4 apps of rotational fungicide since May & haven't cut the grass last 2 weeks.

So far, really only had one small spot on front lawn with yellowing by the sidewalk.
I think it's heat not fungus as the lawn has reacted well to my fungicide program.
Grass is shaggy but green overall compared to my neightbors.
langthening the in between cutting cycle has helped.

takeaway for any1 interested- water normally. no fertilzing. rotate fungicide. infrequent cutting & pray for rain.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

It's currently raining. I'll check the rain gauge toe


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

got a lot of rain last 2 days in Chicago area and it will be very hot/humid so i'm thinking of putting down some fungicide (it's been 3 weeks since last app)


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I am very persuaded by Prof Pete and company on the idea of keeping turf free from stress during the summer. I usually avoid mowing when it is consistently hot and there is no rain in the forecast.

That being said, if I know that I am going into a heat wave, I mow before it hits and then provide extra water if I can. The primary reason for this is that I don't know when I will have the chance to mow again; I don't want to be mowing when it is terribly overgrown either.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> You can place fans to the lawn.


Ooohhh. I like this. That's why I voted other.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You can place fans to the lawn.
> ...


It sounds like a joke, but it is not.

https://www.usga.org/articles/2011/08/using-turf-fans-in-the-northeast-21474841784.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


My wife would divorce me.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I am guessing that running fans might be less expensive than running the water to cool the lawn. :lol:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This is my first year w TTTF in the middle of Bermuda country ( Atlanta) and I was gone for 10 days when we had the last 95+ heatwave, without any irrigation set up -- needless to say I have places that got burned up pretty good. As such I think I need to sit in a 1-year timeout period before doling advice on TTTF :lol:

But your question did get me thinking about the advantages and disadvantages of each, and maybe that's a good way to look at it. What do you gain by mowing now? (tidiness?) And what are the advantages if you don't? From what I've learned a taller turf can shade the ground a bit more while also giving the roots more blade to draw moisture from, and the disadvantages are that you'll most likely have to mow 1/2 the blade while also opening yourself up to potentially heavier fungus pressure (the airflow issue?).

1st year amateur thoughts here but learning from this forum.. of what to do and NOT do. Just for kicks here's what 2+ weeks can do in 95+ weather w/o rain:

Pic1: 6-8" tall June 19

Pic2: heat scorched July 9


Whatever you do don't do what I did! :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Things look like they're shaping up well here in preparation. I spent extra time early in the week mowing. I finished yesterday, but did not mow some areas, and raised the HOC to max (4") in the areas I mowed yesterday.

I took a chance and put down some very potent herbicide to kill Triv. Hoping the high temps fry it without totally killing everything else.

I also applied some fertilizer (0-0-50 to several areas) yesterday to help with heat stress.

Last night, a storm dropped a quick inch of rain. Today, the high temp is only 75 to 80, and it's cloudy and raining off and on again, so everything should be hydrated and in good condition.

Tomorrow, we go back to 91 as a high (that has been about where we've been lately; the average high the last 3 weeks has been maybe 88). So it'll give everything one day to ease in to higher temps.

Then, we are forecast to be between 97 and 100 on the weekend. I'll continue hand watering my new grass areas during this time. Will also hand water hellstrips at least one of those days if not both. I don't plan to do much to other established grass areas, except maybe light watering on a slope. But if the humidity is low (don't think it will be) I'd consider syringing.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hopefully the 6 to 10 day forecast is right and cooler weather is coming


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Had .6 inches of rain last night. Not going to cut until it cools down in a few days.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> Had .6 inches of rain last night. Not going to cut until it cools down in a few days.


I'm debating if I should cut today (but raise the HOC) or wait until Sunday. :?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going to cut late tonight. I'm at 3.5" so it'll just be a little buzz.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


g-man is correct. This is not theoretical. They use them at the golf courses at Bethpage State Park (recent host of PGA Championship), which is relatively close to me. It's been a few years since I saw them, so I can't remember how large or how many, but I recall seeing one 4'-6' in diameter that looked like it was permanently mounted behind a green on a plateau surrounded by trees, and asked the Superintendent about it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I want to see someone here at TLF use a giant fan to cool their lawn. Please! Somebody!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Green said:


> I also applied some fertilizer (0-0-50 to several areas) yesterday to help with heat stress.


So glad it rained heavy for you or I wouldn't be surprised if you badly damaged your lawn. It might help with heat stress if you add potassium over a long period of time but applying it right before high temps and stress is probably not a good idea. You are essentially dumping salt on the lawn. 0-0-50 would only have about half the burn potential of straight urea nitrogen, but still, that is a significant risk considering the upcoming heat.


----------



## JayBahl (Jul 17, 2019)

I did mow, early morning, the day before it got stupid hot. Been 95+ here last 3 days w/ 50% or more humidity. Then soaked it with an inch over an hour period. Skipped a day. Watered this morning for 1.5 hours... so about another inch+. Still have some dry spots but overall WAY better than I was expecting. Very little new growth. T-storms and cooler/drier air pushes in tomorrow. My soil is total crap and a work in progress - hard Nebraska clay, new construction so no topsoil.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Vtx531 said:


> So glad it rained heavy for you or I wouldn't be surprised if you badly damaged your lawn. It might help with heat stress if you add potassium over a long period of time but applying it right before high temps and stress is probably not a good idea. You are essentially dumping salt on the lawn. 0-0-50 would only have about half the burn potential of straight urea nitrogen, but still, that is a significant risk considering the upcoming heat.


Sometimes you just have to risk it. I did some other things that were iffy, as well, like applying an herbicide (also a salt) a few days ago that warned not to apply when over 90 degree temps are expected.

That said, I'd rather have natural rain than city water for irrigation in this case...more salts in the city water. And you could never cover as well as rain can.

No way would I have done this if the rain wasn't coming. That stuff is well watered in now. It was Greens Grade. We also had a cool day in between (yesterday's high was 76).


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

This came in a report from UMass Agriculture regarding bugs. It had me thinking of the importance of deep roots to withstand heat stress, too:



> Meanwhile all the rain that fell in the spring (more than 9 inches in Amherst in April, about three times more than normal) resulted in some shallow, weak rooting in turf throughout the region. That means that, as the hot weather descends upon us, turf will be less able to withstand feeding damage from chinch bugs and billbugs.


B


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

With the expected heat, I held off on my combo biosolids fertilizer app, which I missed the intended drop time of late June/early July. However, since I've been watering most of the week to combat dormancy and prepare for the onslaught, I mowed at 2.5" yesterday with the bag on to stand up the grass and pick up a good amount of dried leaves.

I've been spraying kelp/fish meal, molasses, micronutrients, yucca, baby shampoo, etc. to get a little nutrition down (and water) and dropped some Humic DG.

The temperature hit 91* with heat index of 106 at noon. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

My grass is approaching 6" should I knock it down to 4.25 or hold?

Wife is riding on me to cut. Doesnt understand...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> My grass is approaching 6" should I knock it down to 4.25 or hold?
> 
> Wife is riding on me to cut. Doesnt understand...


6 inches? Man! Cut and water.

I'm in wife's corner on this. Lawn must be looking unkempt and defeats the purpose. 

Murph


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Mine is approaching 6 but the heat breaks in a day and a half.

I'm waiting to cut.

I'd politely tell the wife that I'll cut when the time is right. Period, end of story.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

6 inches is a good height for this weather. My low input is probably at 5.25 now.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Lol mixed crowd :roll:

I think this 2nd storm we got in 24 hours is going to force my hand


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Lol mixed crowd :roll:
> 
> I think this 2nd storm we got in 24 hours is going to force my hand


Heh! Yeahhh... yer gonna hafta cut that mess, mister! 

Murph


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Well the heat is breaking. There's a thunderstorm about an hour out. Just mowed the front. Mowed to 3.5. It took at least 2.5 inches off. Cmon rain!


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

I broke down and mowed. Hopefully this rain comes through, if not I'll irrigate in the morning with impact sprinklers.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Don't stop the fungicides


----------

